# Whitebass



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed how the whites are really fighting this year. The past month we have been catching whites and when they get next to the boat they are going crazy and thrashing their heads side to side like a black bass. I don't remember them fighting like this in the past but I am older and forget a lot more now days. Some of them have been good enough to spit the lure out. Just wondering.

Matt


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The whites that I was catching in the mid lake creeks I guess have moved north but they were very frisky before they left


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Where are the pictures of these tough guy white bass?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

What's a white bass?? Haven't seen one in a while....


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Moving up the river?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

"Libbeyh! Libbeyh! Git da gon!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bankin' On It said:


> "Libbeyh! Libbeyh! Git da gon!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BOI, maybe Dr Phil could help you out, you know send you to one of those luxury reshape your brain places with sexy names.
Send him an email, just saying.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I posted a picture a few weeks ago. I guess I will post another one this weekend.

Bankin on it needs some help. LOL !!!!!!

I guess I will do an electronic cleansing of my boat to check for tracking devices, ok Boi.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Can I bring a fish finder on a stick? Im in fellas!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> Can I bring a fish finder on a stick? Im in fellas!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO !!! Fish finder is in my head but you can come along. I have an extra rope so you can tie to the back of my boat. :an4: LOL !!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> NO !!! Fish finder is in my head but you can come along. I have an extra rope so you can tie to the back of my boat. :an4: LOL !!!!


If I can tie off at the ramp I could save a trip to the gas station. Just thinking outside the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I was speaking to Reel Time about your original post. We both agreed that the WB are no different from years past but your statement about getting old is certainly a fact.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> I was speaking to Reel Time about your original post. We both agreed that the WB are no different from years past but your statement about getting old is certainly a fact.


Wait! ....... What?? I must be getting old because I do not remember that conversation!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> I was speaking to Reel Time about your original post. We both agreed that the WB are no different from years past but your statement about getting old is certainly a fact.


Now that's funny right there:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You know they do have cast-able fish finders now BOI. 
Just as good,... maybe better, than one on a stick, lol!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Mattsfishin said:


> NO !!! Fish finder is in my head but you can come along. I have an extra rope so you can tie to the back of my boat. :an4: LOL !!!!


Fishing may be slow but this forum is entertaining:rotfl:.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Wait! ....... What?? I must be getting old because I do not remember that conversation!


Oh, so now I'm the bad guy?
Well now that you mentioned it, you are getting a little long in the tooth. i'm the senior in the room but both you guys are starting to creak a little.

I hear Matt is starting to troll to save energy.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Wait! ....... What?? I must be getting old because I do not remember that conversation!


Must be bad when you are tooooooo old to remember a conversation.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Must be bad when you are tooooooo old to remember a conversation.


Pot, kettle,.............


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Matt...Reel Time... y'all sound like school kids.

You do remember school? The place with all the long halls, rooms and kids playing with crayons and finger paint.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey father time, I have been eating fish and spending time looking for them. Not like some of the youngsters waiting on a report. LOL !!!!!!!! This old man will have a limit of crappie tomorrow and hopefully a limit of whites.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Post a report!


<---This guy. I mean...really?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

